# If I rent privately via Dubizzle-what do I need to know?



## katieanddominic (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi guys,


I have agreed a price with someone over DuBizzle to rent an apartment for one month. I fly to Dubai on the 26th and want to move in on that date. This is a strictly private agreement but I wanted some advice:

What is the best way to pay? Cash on arrival? Im guessing I should not wire him money beforehand?

If they get a deposit, am I likely to get this back or is the culture like the UK? I.e I will never see it again?

What common pitfalls do people fall into?!

Any advice at all will help me so please reply away!!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

NEVER EVER WIRE MONEY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Pay upfront once you get there, give them a deposit as well should be circa 5% of the rent for you period i.e 1 month.

They should take your passport copy, but doesn't really matter - if its for 1 month.

Make sure you get a receipt for the deposit stating that it is in fact a deposit, getc a copy.

also get a receipt for the rent you have paid.

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## katieanddominic (Jan 10, 2009)

What about if they want a deposit to secure the apartment before I get out there? Does everyone not pay anything until they actually get to Dubai. Do they then pay all upfront with deposit via a cheque?

2 weeks to go, Emirates direct from Manchester here I come!

Hope the sun is shining!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Its cloudy today, but getting hot!!!

I would strongly advise you not to pay a deposit while you are not over here, because all though a lot of people are very honest - some are not, and after you pay the deposit with no receipt or anything- you may never here from them again.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

I would NEVER pay upfront for something that I hadn't inspected myself.

You would be best, getting a self contained/holiday rental for a few weeks before you commit to anything more permanent.
a) so you can familiarise yourself with the areas/suburbs/roads etc
b) so you can view the property 1st- some of them look nothing like the advertisements say they do!
c) I would want to see the person who is renting out the unit/villa etc- their proof of ownership of the property. ( how do you know it is even their place to rent out?)


----------



## BettyBell (Feb 10, 2009)

Even after an inspection, I would confirm that the kitchen, appliances, lights, and built-ins will remain for your use. I just helped a friend who rented a place in Diera but when she went to her new apartment, the landlord had cleaned the place out (fridge, stove, clothes washer, built-in shelving, even the shower rod). After a few days of nasty phone calls, she got him to put most things back. We went shopping for the rest. I'm not sure if just this landlord was shady or it's common, but it doesn't hurt to make sure before you put down money.


----------



## William (Feb 11, 2009)

Hey,

I looked at many places from Dubizzle, Landlords either didnt turn up or were quick to try and get money from me there and then.

Went out with agents and my experience was similar (but atleast you have a company you can chase).

I'm sure everyone here will help you with finding a good agent or trustworth Landlord, but I found my place Thru Paul at EOA - 050 268 5223 (last number i had for him)

Hope this helps,

Will


----------



## katieanddominic (Jan 10, 2009)

Guess its a hotel for me then for at least one week until I can find something!

I am relunctant to go through an agent because of their fees but at the same time I need to have as little hassle as possible and although I guess you wont all be plain sailing, there is less to go wrong through an agent.

William, if your on the Palm, me and you definetely have different budgets! Im hoping to get a decent one bed apartment for between 8,000-10,000AED a month maximum.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

On a related note, what has been the experience of people looking for housing online ? Are the ads on Dubizzle or Gulf News usually reliable, or is it just real estate agencies posting to lure in customers, but but then the advertised properties/price is not available any more. 

Also, I have come across ads on Craigslist which say 4000 pm for two bedrooms fully furnished and what not - i would think these are generally scamsters posting.

PS: Am sorry if I am not supposed to post CL's name here. Mod please fell free to snip the post


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

katieanddominic said:


> Guess its a hotel for me then for at least one week until I can find something!
> 
> I am relunctant to go through an agent because of their fees but at the same time I need to have as little hassle as possible and although I guess you wont all be plain sailing, there is less to go wrong through an agent.
> 
> William, if your on the Palm, me and you definetely have different budgets! Im hoping to get a decent one bed apartment for between 8,000-10,000AED a month maximum.


Hi Guys

You should maybe give marc (on the forum) a PM and see if he can help you out - he was more than willing to help when we were looking for something. 

Debbie


----------

